# Small natural edge bowl



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I was given a challenge by DST on a piece of wood he sent me in swap. I believe it is myrtlewood (or another laurel). Whatever it is this stuff smeeled amazing as I was turning it. Anyway, the challenge was what to do with this piece (it was a piece of limb a little over 2" in diameter and about a foot long). I haven't done many natural edge bowls, so I thought why not do a tiny one? Here it is, enjoy.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

dang thats small and nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That a huge penny!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey that rocks!!!
Smallest answer to a challenge I have ever seen. Should have you making collection plates for church. They would finally be filled.
Nice job. I hope the rest of the Myrtle wood is as much fun.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

That's a hoot, when you gonna get a Robust lathe to handle more of those bad boys?


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

That's really cool Steve. You got out the mini tools for this one. Well done.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually turned the outside with a 1/2" bowl gouge for most of it. Finish cuts with a 1/4 spindle gouge. Turned the inside with a 3/8 spindle gouge and a 1/2 scraper. And turned it on a full size lathe 
;-)


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

SD,
Didn't realize just how cool that was until I spotted the penny next to it. Good job,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is cool! Like was said, I didn't realize until I saw the penny how small it is. Way cool man.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so we have the detail on the tools and lathe. But the debate goes on. Was it a chuck or faceplate?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

One way talon chuck with smallest jaws. ;-)


----------

